# 1974 Raleigh Professional



## pakamac (Sep 22, 2018)

Just nearly completed restoration of a 1974 Raleigh Professional I scored in an estate sale, All Nuovo Record parts date correct.  Mavic clinchers need replacing with Super Champion arc en ciel tubular rims. The bike rides beautifully and attracts many admirers. Unfortunately I can't go as fast on it as I did on my similar 1973 Carlton Professional in days of yore!


----------



## Eric Amlie (Sep 23, 2018)

Beautiful bike!
I've been looking for one for years, but unfortunately, they seem to be beyond my budget.
No need to go fast...just need to enjoy the ride.


----------



## harpon (Sep 24, 2018)

I remember when those 3 T stems were really "the thing" before Cinelli.  Amazing that it still has the Italian stripes.  Really nice bike!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Sep 27, 2018)

excellent find


----------



## anders1 (Nov 28, 2018)

Very nice!!


----------



## Tillerman77 (Dec 29, 2018)

Beautiful bike! In 1973, I started my decades long career in the bike industry as a teenager working at a retail shop that sold Raleigh. The Professional and International were my 2 favorites at that time.


----------



## bikerbluz (Dec 29, 2018)

Beautiful machine.


----------

